# Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€



## berd (28. Juni 2015)

*Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Hallo liebe PCGH Community,

wie der Titel schon sagt, würde ich mir gerne einen neuen Gaming PC im preislichen Rahmen von ~ 4000€ zulegen. Ich weiß, für euch klingt das mit Sicherheit sehr überdimensioniert (und das ist es sicherlich auch), aber ich möchte mir erinfach meinen Traum erfüllen und einen richtig schnellen und für die Zukunft bestens gerüsteten Gaming PC haben. Erstmal die Basicfragen abarbeiten:

*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
*~4000€*
2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie  einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein  eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem, ... )
*4K Monitor mit G Sync wäre nett, 27 Zoll.* 
3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
*Aufgrund einer Störung in meiner feinmotorik, bitte ein System das schon zusammengebaut ist bzw. wird.*
4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der  alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B.  SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)
*Nein, alter PC wird in der Familie weitergegeben.*
5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?
*Full HD Monitor ist vorhanden, soll aber durch einen UHD Monitor mit G Sync ersetzt werden.*
6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033,  WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-,  Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?
*Ich zocke sehr verschiedene Spiele. GTA V in Ultra HD mit mindestens 60 fps wäre schon traumhaft. Zusätzlich sollen z.B. auch das neue Hitman, Fallout 4 und das neue Need for Speed in ihrer vollen Pracht in 4K laufen.*
7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?
*Ich sag mal ne 2TB HDD und 1TB SSD, ne Samsung 850 Pro z.B.*
8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)
*Ich bezweifle, dass Übertakten mit dieser Hardware am Anfang nötig sein wird, später aber gerne.*
9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)
*Ja, gute schnelle Wlan Karte, die auch im 5GHz Bereich funkt. *EDIT: Habe vergessen, dass ich noch n Blu Ray brenner mag, sorry*

Mein Herz schlägt z.B. für eine Titan X als Grafikkarte. Was würdet ihr empfehlen, nur eine Titan X oder lieber zwei GTX 980 Ti?
Als Prozessor hab ich z.B. an den 5960x oder an den 5930K gedacht. Oder soll ich warten, bis Intel die Skylake CPU's veröffentlicht?
Als RAM reichen 32 GB, wenn nicht sogar 16 GB.
Solltet ihr noch Fragen haben, schreibt mir einfach ne PM oder in diesem Thread
Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir gute Empfehlungen geben könnt.
Vielen vielen Dank im Voraus

Lieber Gruß
Julian


----------



## Snake7171 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

das hier, bzw schau dich mal um und es beleibt noch geld für einen monitor
HI-TECH Computer | GAMER PC XTREME RECKLESSNESS V4 | Purchase Online


----------



## Hackintoshi (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

die kollegen aus der *redaktion* haben sich bereits die mühe gemacht, für solche preisvorgaben eine empfehlung zu konfigurieren. Dabei ist auch der von dir gewünschte support.
*PCGH Extreme-PC Titan-X-Edition, Komplett-PC*


----------



## berd (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

wie könnte ich den bei dem alternate rechner mehr ram einbauen lassen?? und welchen ddr4 würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## XeT (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Gta 5 in ultra 4k da reicht eine titan doch nicht aus. Eigenbau spart aber recht viel im forum gibt es auch die vorort Hilfe sitz aber grade am Handy daher kann ich gerade nicht verlinken. Oder vom Versand zusammenbauen lassen da sind es dann nur ca. 50€


----------



## markus1612 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

So würde ich es eher Machen:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial MX200 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT1000MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-5820K, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80648I75820K)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-2800C16Q-16GRK)
2 x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (06G-P4-4991-KR)
1 x ASUS X99-S (90MB0KH0-M0EAY0)
1 x Acer Predator XB280HKbprz, 28" (UM.PB0EE.005)
1 x Noctua NH-D15
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_BL)
1 x ASUS USB-AC55, USB 3.0 (ASUS 90IG01C1-BM0000)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11  850W ATX 2.4 (BN253)

Macht 3760€.


----------



## berd (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

sehr sehr lieb von euch, mit so schnellem Feedback hab ich nich gerechnet!
Habe leider vergessen dass ich noch gerne einen Blu Ray Brenner möchte. Und Wlan nur als stick? Bin skeptisch. Und wie bekomme ich es zusammengebaut??


----------



## markus1612 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Dann nimm noch einen Blueray Laufwerk.
Ein Stick lässt sich einfach deutlich besser positionieren als ne WLAN Karte und behindert den Luftstrom im Gehäuse nicht.
Zusammenbauen würde ich bei dem Budget bei Mindfactory machen, da die auch den Kühler verbauen und den Pc dann innen so ausstopfen, dass nichts beim Transport kaputt geht, HWV würde keine Kühler montieren.


----------



## berd (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

und was für einen Brenner würdest nehmen?


----------



## markus1612 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Das LG Electronics BH16NS40 schwarz, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zum Beispiel.


----------



## berd (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

bekomm ich auch ne empfehlung für 32 gb ram ?


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Der LG Brenner ist sehr gut.

32 GiB RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS4C8G4D240FSA/BLS4K8G4D240FSA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## markus1612 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Wofür brauchst du 32GB RAM?


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst du 32GB RAM?



Budget ist ja vorhanden. Dann sind es auch gleich 8 GiB Riegel, die ja DualRanked sind.


----------



## Aldeguerra (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst du 32GB RAM?



Für GTA V was sonst


----------



## markus1612 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Hääh? Seit wann verbraucht der Shiit 16+GB???


----------



## Aldeguerra (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Hääh? Seit wann verbraucht der Shiit 16+GB???



Mensch Markus! Mach doch einfach mal mit!!!


----------



## berd (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

haha, . Hab noch ne Frage, wie sieht denn das mit der Garantie aus? Wennn n Freund mir den Rechner zusammenbaut, dann hab ich trotzdem 2 Jahre Garantie auf alle Teile, oder?


----------



## markus1612 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



Aldeguerra schrieb:


> Mensch Markus! Mach doch einfach mal mit!!! [emoji317]


Ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....omg.....Jesus cries


----------



## Aldeguerra (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



berd schrieb:


> *
> 2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
> *4K Monitor mit G Sync wäre nett, 27 Zoll.



Einen 27" Monitor in 4k mit 144Hz bzw mit G Sync gibt es glaube ich noch nicht, oder?
Mir ist keines bekannt 

Hier der 27 Zoller mit G Sync, allerdings nur mit 2K Pixellösung
27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG278Q schwarz 2560x1440

Berd, ich finde flickerfree und ein gutes Panel wären eher wichtiger als das G Sync!

Hier ein 27 Zoller mit IPS Panel, flickerfree, Blickwinkel fast 180°:
ViewSonic VP2780-4K, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## markus1612 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Nope, und 4k + Gsync gibts auch nicht mit IPS Panel....


----------



## berd (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Das heißt? Lieber Full HD Monitor holen? Oder doch lieber 4K genießen?


----------



## markus1612 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Ich würde mir einfach den Acer Predator XB270HUbprz, 27" (UM.HB0EE.009) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU gönnen, der hat WQHD, IPS, GSync und 144Hz.


----------



## berd (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

sind 4ms reaktionszeit bei dem Bildschirm schlimm? Und weil die Frage von eben grad unterging, hab ich wenn mir n Freund den PC zusammenbaut immer noch Garantie bzw Gewährleistung auf die Teile?
Und muss die grafikkarte unbedingt von EVGA sein, weil die grad nicht lieferbar ist?


----------



## markus1612 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Die Reaktionszeit ist a) immer Grau zu Grau und b) in der Praxis daher sowieso deutlich höher.

Zusammenbauen muss in schließlich jemand, ob du das machst oder ein Freund das übernimmt ist dabei egal. Gewährleistung auf die einzelnen Teile hast du immer.

Du kannst praktisch jede 980Ti nehmen, die max. 2 Slots breit ist.


----------



## berd (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Ok, noch eine andere Frage wegen dem Prozessor. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom 5820k zum 5830k oder gar zum 5960x 
Und wegen dem Wlan Stick bin ich immer noch skeptisch, sind die Antennem im Stick überhaupt gut genug und echt besser als bei ner karte?
Wie viele USB Ports hab ich dann eigentlich an dem Rechner?
Und hättet ihr vielleicht noch ne Idee zu nem bisschen hübscheren Gehäuse?
Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## jkox11 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Nein, für deine Anforderungen nicht. 
Selbst der 6 Kerner ist bis dato heute noch unnötig, da kein Spiel von 6 Kernen profitiert. Der 4790K wäre im Moment sinnvoller. 

Da du aber das Geld hast, schadet der 5820K überhaupt nicht. Übertakten würd ich den aber trotzdem, mit dem Standtakt ist er sogar langsamer als der 4790K. 
Als Board würd ich auf jeden Fall mindestens das empfohlene ASUS X99-S (90MB0KH0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen, das reicht zum Übertakten.
Du hast 8 externe 3.0 USB Anschlüsse, ergo mehr als genug.  

Das Primo ist schon mit das beste Big Tower Gehäuse auf dem Markt. 
Sonst noch vielleicht das teure Cosmos: Cooler Master Cosmos II (RC-1200-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## markus1612 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Das Cosmos ist ja mal verdammt hässlich.


----------



## facehugger (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Beim Case vielleicht was in diese Richtungen:


Corsair Graphite Series 760T V2 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011073-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
anidÃ©es AI6BV2 Black Window mit Sichtfenster (AI-06BW-V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermaltake Suppressor F51 mit Sichtfenster, schallgedÃ¤mmt (CA-1E1-00M1WN-00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/corsair-obsidian...er-cc-9011035-ww-a997851.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/fractal-design-a...-ca-arc-xl-bl-w-a1037116.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/nzxt-phantom-530...ster-ca-ph530-b1-a956761.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/thermaltake-urba...a-1b7-00f1wn-00-a1117575.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/antec-nineteen-hundred-gruen-0761345-15990-6-a1044286.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
http://geizhals.de/bitfenix-shinobi...-snx-500-kkw1-rp-a798364.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Gruß


----------



## jkox11 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Das Cosmos ist ja mal verdammt hässlich.



Ansichtssache


----------



## berd (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Wäre als SSD eigentlich keine Samsung 850 Evo besser als die Crucial?
Und wegen dem Bildschirm hätt ich auch gern noch n paar Info's
Muss ich auf G Sync Wert legen? 60 oder 144 Hz? 2K oder 4K? Und vor allem, wie lange werrde ich mit den Graka's glücklich sein, wenn ich in 4K auf Ultra zocken möchte?


----------



## markus1612 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Nein, die Samsung SSDs haben den theoretisch weniger langlebigen Speicher und außerdem hat Samsung in letzter Zeit immer wieder größere Probleme mit ihrer Firmware.

GSync / FreeSync verbessern das Spielgefühl jedenfalls enorm.

Ich würde mir eher einen Monitor mit WQHD, 144Hz, GSync und IPS Panel, wie den von mir verlinkten Acer, holen, als 4K, 60Hz, GSync und TN Panel.

MIt meiner Konfig (in der übrigens 2 Grafikkarten sind) wirst du ziemlich lange Spaß haben auf WQHD oder 4K, aber Ultra Details sind erstens sinnlos (den Unterschied zu mittleren-hohen Details wirst du vermutlich nie sehen) und bei 4K sowieso nur selten drin, da allein bei WQHD schon 70-80% mehr Pixel zu berechnen sind als bei FullHD.


----------



## berd (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Dann wird's denk ich der Asus werden. Aber anders gefragt, gibt's schon n Zeitraum wann die ersten 4K 144Hz mit G Sync kommen werden? Und hast ne Idee was das kosten KÖNNTE?


----------



## markus1612 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Welcher Asus?

Es gibt schon 4K Monitore mit IPS und FreeSync (nicht GSync, da gibts nur 4K und TN), wann aber noch 144Hz dazukommen weiß ich nicht. Die Preise werden sich dann vermutlich im selben Preisbereich einfinden wie jetzige WQHD, IPS, 144Hz und GSync / FreeSync Monitore.


----------



## berd (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

27" (68,58cm) Asus ROG Swift PG278Q schwarz 2560x1440 der hier


----------



## markus1612 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einfach den Acer Predator XB270HUbprz, 27" (UM.HB0EE.009) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU gönnen, der hat WQHD, IPS, GSync und 144Hz.


Lieber in den hier mit deutlich farbenprächtigerem IPS Panel investieren, die 90-100€ lohnen sich.


----------



## ich111 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Nein, die Samsung SSDs haben den theoretisch weniger langlebigen Speicher und außerdem hat Samsung in letzter Zeit immer wieder größere Probleme mit ihrer Firmware.


Woher habt ihr das mit dem kurzlebigeren Speicher?


----------



## markus1612 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Weil TLC Speicherzellen, die bei Samsungs SSDs Verwendung finden weniger max. Schreibvolumen haben als der MLC Speicher der Crucial SSDs.

Das ist aber alles rein theoretisch, da es 100+ TB bei beiden sind.


----------



## berd (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Auf Amazon jammern viele dass der Acer Backlight Bleeding hat?


----------



## markus1612 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Auf Bewertungen egal wo kannst du eigentlich generell einen lassen, da sich nur Leute beschweren, die Probleme mit den Produkten haben und du nicht weißt, wie viele Leute völlig zufrieden mit dem Produkt sind. Daher würde ich einfach mal einen bestellen, bisschen zocken und wenn dir irgendwas negativ auffällt packst du ihn einfach wieder ein und schickst ihn ohne Angabe von Gründen zurück.


----------



## berd (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Und noch n Problem, die Grafikkarte die ihr vorgeschlagen habt sind grad nicht lieferbar. Und so wie es aussieht werde ich den PC doch vom Händler schrauben lassen. Habt ihr alternativen zu der EVGA. Ich mein ich weiß nich, wann die Lieferbar is.


----------



## ich111 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Weil TLC Speicherzellen, die bei Samsungs SSDs Verwendung finden weniger max. Schreibvolumen haben als der MLC Speicher der Crucial SSDs.


Bei der 840 (Evo) kann man das pauschal so sagen, bei der 850Evo mit 3D Nand mit ganz anderer Fertigungstechnik würde ich keine Aussage treffen wollen

Dazu wird beim Samsung V Nand nicht wie bei Nand üblich ein Floating Gate verwendet sondern eine neue Art von Gate


----------



## chischko (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Hi! Um mich hier auch mal einzumischen: 
- Welche CPU nimmst du nun? Derzeit ist der 4790K für Gaming unschlagbar! 
- Der PG278Q ist nen RICHTIG geiler Monitor und nach anfänglichen Konfigurationsproblemen bin ich nun endgültig zufrieden und hab meinen Frieden für mind. 2-3 Jahre in Sachen Monitor gemacht
- Der ACER ist sicher auch gut aber ich hab da auch einiges gelesen aber konnte es im PC Laden meines Vertrauens nicht verifizieren. Scheinen ne recht große Bandbreite in Sachen Fertigungsqualität zu haben...
- Könntest Du vielleicht mal deine aktuelle Konfig posten, da sind nen paar Diskussionen parallel gelaufen und ich muss gestehen ich kann beim durchlesen nicht jeder folgen, da sie auch noch teilw. im Nichts enden.


----------



## facehugger (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



berd schrieb:


> Und noch n Problem, die Grafikkarte die ihr vorgeschlagen habt sind grad nicht lieferbar. Und so wie es aussieht werde ich den PC doch vom Händler schrauben lassen. Habt ihr alternativen zu der EVGA. Ich mein ich weiß nich, wann die Lieferbar is.


Momentan sind die Leute einfach "heiß" auf GTX980Ti/Fury X. Logisch, neue Hardware ist meist begehrenswert. Da kannste einfach nur eins machen, abwarten bis die Kauflust allmählich wieder nachlässt und sich die Händlerregale wieder füllen...

Gruß


----------



## chischko (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



berd schrieb:


> Und noch n Problem, die Grafikkarte die ihr vorgeschlagen habt sind grad nicht lieferbar. Und so wie es aussieht werde ich den PC doch vom Händler schrauben lassen. Habt ihr alternativen zu der EVGA. Ich mein ich weiß nich, wann die Lieferbar is.


Das ULTRA Modell : Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## facehugger (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



chischko schrieb:


> Das ULTRA Modell : Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (ZT-90505-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Die is genausowenig lieferbar...

Gruß


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



facehugger schrieb:


> Die is genausowenig lieferbar...
> 
> Gruß



Klarsicht und Alternate (beide Läden nicht so beliebt ich weiß!) haben etwa 6 tage Lieferzeit. Mein Nachbar hat sein Paket heute bekommen, ich werde meine nun auch bestellen


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Wenn es ne GTX980Ti sein soll, würde ich zur 100€ günstigeren EVGA ACX 2.0+ greifen. Der Kühler ist ebenfalls gut und manuell ist je nach Chipgüte oft sogar mehr OC drin wie bei einem ab Werk schon getakteten Modell. Ist natürlich nur meine persönliche Meinung dazu...

Gruß


----------



## berd (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Komplette Konfig poste ich morgen Mittag, Prozessor wird ein 5820K


----------



## berd (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

(momentane) KonfigurationGehäuse:
60334 - Phanteks Enthoo Primo Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
Mainboard:  
Asus X99-S Intel X99 So.2011-3 Quad Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
CPU:  
Intel Core i7 5820K 6x 3.30GHz So.2011-3 WOF - Hardware,
RAM: (!nich bei mindfactory!)
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS4C8G4D240FSA/BLS4K8G4D240FSA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GPU: 
6144MB EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
CPU-Kühler: 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...er_809693.html
SSD:  
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...B-_987648.html
HDD:  
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...-s_778948.html
Netzteil:  
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...ld_976852.html
Blu-Ray:  
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...-R_826532.html
Bildschirm: (!nicht bei Mindfactory!) 
http://geizhals.eu/acer-predator-xb2...-a1216766.html​


----------



## jkox11 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Der Macho wird nicht reichen wenn du übertakten willst, die CPU brennt bei dir ab 4Ghz weg. 
Der RAM ist gammelig, besonders bei OC sollte man da drauf packen, bis zu 3000Mhz ist da empfehlenswert. Wenigstens 2800 sollte es schon sein.

Und dir wurde schon gesagt, dass ohne Übertaktung der 6 Kerner keinen Sinn bei dir hat.


----------



## berd (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

alternative zum ram? Und als Lüfter dann doch lieber den Noctua NH D15, stichwort überakten, da hab ich dann logischerweise keine Garantie mehr auf den Prozessor oder?


----------



## markus1612 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Der RAM mit dem besten PLV ist der G.Skill RipJaws 4 schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-2800, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-2800C16Q-32GRK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Für einen 5820K würde ich eine Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT (CW-9060019-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit 2/4 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## berd (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Dankeschön, mal leichte Off Topic Frage, is übertakten arg schwer bzw gefährlich? Und auf wie viel GHz würdet ihr den 5820k übertakten?


----------



## markus1612 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Du verlierst beim Übertakten zwar die Garantie, das Lustige ist aber, dass man dir nicht nachweisen kann, dass du die CPU übertaktet hast (außer natürlich, sie ist hinterher Schrott). 

Übertakten ist weder schwer noch gefährlich (wenn man nicht versucht, 1.5+ V an die CPU anzulegen; 1.35V sollten unter Luft das Maximum sein). Meiner läuft, wie du in meiner Signatur sehen kannst, auf 4,2GHz @ 1,25V (nciht besonders tolles Exemplar, i know) und schlägt in beinahe allen Games den 4790K. 4GHz sollten aber eigentlich völlig ausreichend sein, um am 4790K (vorbei) zu ziehen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

4Ghz reichen in der Regel, das schaffst du mit 1,1 Volt oder weniger, je nach CPU halt.
Meiner schafft 4,5GHz bei 1,28 Volt, was aber auch am Board liegt, mit dem Rampage würde ich sicher etwas weniger Spannung brauchen, aber letztendlich ist es egal.


----------



## berd (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Auf was muss ich bei einer Wasserkühlung wie der Corsair Hydro achten?


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



berd schrieb:


> Auf was muss ich bei einer Wasserkühlung wie der Corsair Hydro achten?



LEISE LÜFTER!!! 
Sonst eigentlich kaum was... wartungsfreies geschlossenes System nur im Case muss halt entsprechend Platz sein oeben zwischen Deckel und MoBo.


----------



## berd (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

und wann merkn ich ob ich Wasser nachfüllen muss?


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

öhm... WARTUNGSFREI und GESCHLOSSEN sind zwei Begriffe die hoffentlich deine Frage beantworten

Edit: Klartext! Du muss kein Wasser nachfüllen o.Ä. und selbst WENN nach ein paar Jahren mal Luft drin ist hörst du es weil die Pumpe komische Geräusche macht. Dann glaube ich (glauben heißt aber nicht wissen!) kann man die i.d.R. öffnen und etwas destilliertes Wasser nachfüllen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



berd schrieb:


> Auf was muss ich bei einer Wasserkühlung wie der Corsair Hydro achten?



Dass du vernünftige Lüfter extra kaufst, da die Werkslüfter unter Last viel zu laut sind.



berd schrieb:


> und wann merkn ich ob ich Wasser nachfüllen muss?



Gar nicht. Das ist eine wartungsfreie Wasserkühlung, du musst dich da um nichts kümmern.


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass du vernünftige Lüfter extra kaufst, da die Werkslüfter unter Last viel zu laut sind.
> 
> Gar nicht. Das ist eine wartungsfreie Wasserkühlung, du musst dich da um nichts kümmern.



Schon wieder: Böses böses Thressi!  ... Trink mal nen   oder weniger ... Hab ich doch genau so schon geschrieben ...


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Ich sehe doch gerade nichts, ich schreibe einfach pauschal was hin.


----------



## berd (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Kann ich diese Konfiguration jetzt so bei mindfactory bestellen und meint ihr die verstehen auch wo die Noiseblocker eingebaut werden müssen?

Gehäuse:
Phanteks Enthoo Primo
Mainboard: 
Asus X99-S
CPU: 
Intel Core i7 5820k
RAM: 
G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-2800 32GB
GPU: 
ZOTAC GTX 980Ti Amp! Extreme 
CPU-WaKü: 
 Corsair Hydro H110i GT
+ Wakü-Lüfter:
NoiseBlocker NB-SilentPRO
SSD: 
Samsung 850 EVO 1TB
HDD: 
2TB Seagate HDD
Netzteil: 
 be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W
Blu-Ray: 
LG Blu-ray Disc Writer
Bildschirm: 
ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Das Straight Power 10 ist sicher sehr gut aber angesichts deiner Dimensionen könntest Du dir das hier überlegen: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W ATX 2.4 (BN253) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bzgl Lüftereinbau: Einfach schreiben "4*Noiseblocker als Sandwichaufbau an die Wasserkühlung" o.Ä. ich weiß aber nicht ob die auf solche SOnderwünsche eingehen... evtl musst Du das selbst ummontieren. 

Deine Links führen übrigens bei mir ins Leere... Ich denke mal du hast die 980 Ti AMP Exreme Edition ausgewählt, oder? Denn die 40 Euro Aufpreis zwischen "normaler AMP" und der Extreme lohnen sich definitiv


----------



## berd (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Links fixed


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



berd schrieb:


> Es ist die normale AMP, aber ich denke die reicht, oder?



Nope nope nope nope... Schau Dir alleine mal die Taktraten an im direkten Vergleich und die Kühllösung ist ebenfalls besser.


----------



## berd (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

ok, hab netzteil und grafikkarten getauscht. Dumm nur, dass die Graka's nicht gleich lieferbar sind 
Edit: Ich sehe gerade die Karte is Triple Slot, passen die 2 trotzdem, wenn nein, Alternativen?


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Ach du willst 2? ... Das hab ich vergessen, sorry! Bzgl. Tripple Slot: da müsste mal jemand nachschauen, der gerade mehr als nen iPad zur Hand hat und das verifizieren


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Wird ein schöner PC 😋


----------



## markus1612 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Ich würde für SLI definitiv eher zu einer DualSlot 980Ti greifen, bei TrippleSlot ist mMn einfach zu wenig Luft zwischen den Karten. Diese hier würde mMn sehr gut zum X99-S und dem weiß passen: KFAÂ² GeForce GTX 980 Ti HOF, 6GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (98IRH5DHF7XH/98IRH5DHF7HF) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## berd (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Ok, wenn es Dualslot sein muss kann ich mich nich zwischen der KFA² 980 ti HOF und der 980 ti AMP von Zotac entscheiden. Grad wegen der langen Garantie bei der zotac  etc. Kann mir jemand bei der Entscheidung helfen?


----------



## markus1612 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Ich würde die KFA2 nehmen, denn a) sieht das verdammt geil aus mit dem weiß und b) ist es wurscht ob du jetzt 3/5 Jahre Garantie auf ne Grafikkarte hast.


----------



## berd (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Ok werd ich tun. Und sagt mal kann ich theoretisch auch dieses Gehäuse nehmen? 46721 - NZXT Phantom 820 mit Sichtfenster Big Tower ohne
n NZXT Phantom 820? Find das sehr hübsch


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Klar kannst Du das nehmen 

Die oberste Direktive ist immer noch, das Gehäuse muss dir gefallen, sonst niemandem.
Die NZXT sind auch ziemlich geil designed.

Bei deinem Budget würde ich das hier nehmen : Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz mit Sichtfenster


----------



## berd (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Also wenn es keine großen Einwände gibt ist das hier die finale Config und ich würde den Rechner jetzt dann bestellen:
Gehäuse:
Phanteks Enthoo Primo SE
Mainboard: 
Asus X99-S
CPU: 
Intel Core i7 5820k
RAM: 
G.Skill Ripjaws DDR4-2800 32GB
GPU: 
KFA2 GTX 980 Ti HOF 6GB x2
CPU-WaKü: 
 Corsair Hydro H110i GT
+ Wakü-Lüfter:
NoiseBlocker NB-SilentPRO x2
SSD: 
Samsung 850 EVO 1TB
HDD: 
2TB Seagate HDD
Netzteil: 
 be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 850W
Blu-Ray: 
LG Blu-ray Disc Writer
Bildschirm: 
ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Kannst du einsacken.


----------



## markus1612 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

@TE: Ich würde hier eher zu was hochwertigerem greifen, das Phantom besteht ja, wenn ich das richtig sehe, nur aus Plastik. Das Phanteks Enthoo Primo SE schwarz/weiÃŸ mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_SWT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland würde sich hier, besonders auch wegen dem schönen Farbkontrast, anbieten.


----------



## berd (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Mein Problem ist, ich find das Enthoo Promo einfach hässlich, bin auch bereit für hübsche Alternativen. Soll nach Möglichkeit schön leuchten


----------



## chischko (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Das Enthoo Primo leuchtet (die beiden üftr vorne + ein Streifen auf der Seite) und das gibt es is diversen Farben. Außerdem hat es 2 Sichtfesnter, die intelligenz positioniert sind. "Schön leuchten" kann man durch 1-2 LED Srips unten und oben hinzufügen (am besten gleichfarbig zur ohnehin vorhandenen Beleuchtung. 
(PS: Ich will Dich hier nicht überreden, nur die Fakten des Enthoo aufzählen!  ... Wenn es in deinen Augen hässlich ist dann ist das so, fertig  )


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

8563834 - Fractal Arc XL Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz

Corsair Obsidian Series 750D mit Sichtfenster Big Tower ohne


8593943 - Thermaltake Urban T81 mit Sichtfenster Big Tower ohne


Thermaltake Core V71 mit Sichtfenster Big Tower ohne Netzteil


8437279 - BitFenix Shinobi XL mit Sichtfenster Big Tower ohne


Thermaltake Suppressor F51 gedÃ¤mmt mit Sichtfenster Big



BitFenix Colossus Venom Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz


----------



## berd (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Was hab ich den für Nachteile weil das phantom aus Plastik is?


----------



## markus1612 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Das ist für einen 4000€ PC einfach nicht angemessen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



Snake7171 schrieb:


> das hier, bzw schau dich mal um und es beleibt noch geld für einen monitor
> HI-TECH Computer | GAMER PC XTREME RECKLESSNESS V4 | Purchase Online



Wie bist du den drauf ? Du empfiehlst einen fertig PC im PCGH Forum, ja ne ist klar Oo !


----------



## chischko (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



berd schrieb:


> Was hab ich den für Nachteile weil das phantom aus Plastik is?



Also abgesehen von "nicht würdig" (dem ich voll und ganz zustimme!!!) hast du natürlich ein paar weitere Punkte: 
- Die Haltbarkeit ist von Plastik weit geringer als die von Alu/Stahl... wenn dir mal was abbricht ist es bei Plastik weg... bei Alu verbiegt sich wenn dann was und außerdem braucht es sehr viel mehr Kraft um etwas zu verbiegen
- Vollplastikgehäuse sehen sch3isse aus!
- Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Metallen ist sehr viel besser als die von Platik/Kunststoffen--> Die Wärme wird besser nach außen abgegeben
- Vollplastikgehäuse sehen sch3isse aus! 
- Metallle weisen ein lineareres modales Strukturdynamikverhalten auf als Kunststoffe (v.A. ABS!)--> Du tust dich leicht Vibrationen abzustellen durch Bitumen o.Ä. als bei Plastik
- Vollplastikgehäuse sehen sch3isse aus!

Nur um mal ein paar zu nennen


----------



## berd (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Ok, überedet, ich nehm das Enthoo Primo schwarz/weiß


----------



## berd (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Bestellt, jetzt heißt es erst mal bis mindestens 15.7 warten weil die Graka's noch nich lieferbar sind.
Ich möchte mich ganz ganz arg bei allem hier im Forum für die schnelle Hilfe bedanken, besonders markus1612, Threshold und chischko. Ich werde euch berichten wie gut der PC ist wenn er angekommen ist.
Lieber Gruß und nochmal danke für alles
Julian


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Feedback ist immer gerne gesehen und dass die 980 ti Karten aktuell nicht lieferbar sind, stört mich ebenso.  
Ich wollte mir ein paar Strix kaufen, aber es gibt ja noch nicht mal Tests dazu.


----------



## chischko (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*



berd schrieb:


> Ok, überedet, ich nehm das Enthoo Primo schwarz/weiß



Sehr schön! Du wirst spätestens beim auspacken erstaunt sein WIE geil das Ding ist nd froh sein nicht das Gefrickel zu haben beim Einbau von nem schönen großen SLI System!  

Wir freuen uns alle auf Feedback in Form von Bildern und ersten Berichten  

Viel Spaß beim basteln/zusammenbauen und falls zwischenzeitlich Fragen auftauchen haste hier echt gute Leute im Threat mit Abo!

LG, Chischko


----------



## berd (13. September 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

soo, nachdem ich mein Rechner jetzt knapp einen Monat habe, hier mal ein kurzer Bericht.
Erstmal ein bisschen über mindfactory abragen.
Als der Rechner nach EINEM MONAT Lieferzeit ankam und ihn starten wollte, is erstmal nichts passiert, denn die lieben Leute be Mindfactory hatten vergessen das Mainboard anzuschalten. Als der Rechner dann lief, fiel mir auf, dass die Lüfter sehr sehr laut waren und sich nicht runterregeln ließen. Lag dann daran weil mindfactory vergessen hatte, das Kabel für die Lüftersteuerung anzuschließen..... Dann wurde meine zweite Grafikkarte nicht erkannt, dass lag dann daran, weil der sli schalter nicht auf 2x stand, sondern deaktiviert war.....

Aber ansonsten ist der Rechner richtig richtig geil, ich hab mir GTA V läuft flüssig auf ultra (42 FPS), auch mit Batman Arkham Knight habe ich bis jetzt 0 Probleme bei 90 fps. 
*Das einzige, wo ihr mir vielleicht noch helfen könntet, ist mir Tipps zu geben wie der Rechner schneller bootet. Vom Drücken auf den Power Knopf am rechner bis zum Post Screen von Mainboard dauert es ewig. Windows meint die Bootzeit wäre 17,6 Sekunden.  Ich habs aber mal gestoppt, da waren es glaube ich 25 Sekunden. Deswegen lieber Threshold, da du fast die gleiche Config hast wie ich, könntest du mir mal sagen oder zeigen welche Settings du im UEFI hast, oder wie lange dein Rechner braucht bis er gebootet ist?
Außerdem möchte ich mich nochmal bei allen bedanken die mir geholfen haben die passenden Komponenten für den Rechner zu finden :
*


----------



## Shaav (14. September 2015)

*AW: Neuer Gaming PC ~ 4000€*

Wer hätte das gedacht, wo doch Mindfactory der billigste Anbieter auf dem Markt ist...


----------

